# Brown Coke bottle



## Louisvillebottles (Nov 11, 2004)

I recently came across a brown coke bottle from louisville, it has and arrow going around the coke symbol and has coke-cola on the bottom.  Anyone know the value of this bottle? or how old it is


----------



## digdug (Nov 11, 2004)

Well-if it is the older Brown thick glass it is from early 1900's. Value-(depending on condition, etc) would be around $30....I think.  I can check one of my price guides tonight to be sure. But, I've seen a few lately and they were around that price.
  Some bottlers re-issued the brown bottle for the Bottlers 75th Anniversary (In 1970's)
 Thinner glass, and not worth as much. I can't remember if Louisville had the 75th Commerative Brown bottle or not.


----------



## Louisvillebottles (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its an older bottle,  Thanks for the info


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Sounds like a nice bottle


----------



## Bottleneck (Mar 25, 2005)

I found one in our basement last year.   We have so much stuff like that I don't know what I have, but this info helps.  Thanks from me too.


----------



## dshaneb (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/

 Check that site for some good info on the early cokes.

 Shane


----------



## madman (Mar 26, 2005)

hey guys heres one ive recently dug, this is the only one to come out of the dump not broken. in over 2 years of digging    mike


----------

